# Behold the glory of almost tonal music!



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Piano Piece 4, a little something I composed back in May.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I like it. I should listen to more of your compositions.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I like it. I should listen to more of your compositions.


Thank you! I think you shouldn't.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I enjoyed the first half, then the Sibelius startup sound drowned out the second half.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

That would be an honor to be compared with Sibelius if that was me.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

The tonic is C (I think), but tonal tension is left unresolved.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Coag, I listened to your piano piece plus the two "Marxist" ones and came away very impressed. I just wish that the piano piece # 4 could have been longer and a little more developed/fleshed out. As to the latter two, I thought I detected some Glassian influence on "Workers Of The World, Unite". The least favorite of the three--at least for me-- was the "Ode " piece, as I thought it was a trifle too long. On the whole though, great work. Congratulations!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> The tonic is C (I think), but tonal tension is left unresolved.


That is correct.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

samurai said:


> @ Coag, I listened to your piano piece plus the two "Marxist" ones and came away very impressed. I just wish that the piano piece # 4 could have been longer and a little more developed/fleshed out. As to the latter two, I thought I detected some Glassian influence on "Workers Of The World, Unite". The least favorite of the three--at least for me-- was the "Ode " piece, as I thought it was a trifle too long. On the whole though, great work. Congratulations!!


Thanks for the feedback, Samurai. 
As for the piano piece I think I might use it in a longer work in the future and develop some of my ideas more.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

:tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> :tiphat:


Rewriting all the Mario soundtracks is my next project. This is practise.


----------

